# die KSP-Falle



## User476 (17 Oktober 2006)

hallo community,

ich habe aus versehen eine Telekom Rechnung vom Monat Mai vergessen zu zahlen, mittlerweile ist die Rechnung bezahlt, allerdings nur der T-Com Betrag. Jetzt habe ich einen Brief von einer Kanzlei bekommen, von wegen 010012 schuldet mir 6,22 Euro von der Mai Rechnung. Dies stimmt schon, aber was die dazu berechnet haben ist nicht normal!!!
Die Rechnung sieht so aus:

aktuelle Hauptforderung 6,22 €
Zinsen 0,12 €
vorgerichtl. Mahnkosten 4,64 €
Gebühr in Höhe von 25 €
Auslagenpauschale 5 €

Hat jemand von euch etwas ähnliches erlebt? Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? 


Der erste Brief den ich bekommen habe sah so aus:

Dies ist der Inhalt des Briefes:

########################################

Kanzlei XY (Ganz oben)

Meine Anschrift Az:21154874556

Sehr geehter Herr X,

wir zeigen an, dass wir die Firma 010012Telecom GmbH, PLZ Düsseldorf, vertreten.

Die Firma bietet bundesweit Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen und insbesondere Call-by-Call-Dienste über die Netzbetreiberkennzahl 010012 an.

Unsere Mandantin hat uns mitgeteilt, dass Sie aufgrund der Inanspruchnahme derartiger Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen nach erteilter Rechnung durch die T-Com AG noch einen Betrag in Höhe von Eur 6,22 schulden.

wir fordern Sie auf, den umseitig afgeführten Betrag nebst Kosten und Zinsen sofort und ausschließlich auf unser unten angegebenes Konto zu zahlen. Verwenden Sie hierzu nur den beigefügten Überweisungsträger.

Überweisungsvordruck

Zweite Seite:

Auflistung der anfallenden Kosten


aktuelle Hauptforderung 6,22 €
Zinsen 0,12 €
vorgerichtl. Mahnkosten 4,64 €
Gebühr in Höhe von 25 €
Auslagenpauschale 5 €

Gesamtbetrag 40,98

Sollten wir binnen der nächsten Tage keinen Zahlungseingang bei uns feststellen können, werden wir unserer Mandantschaft empfehlen, Weiterungen und auch gerichtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.

Haben Sie die Forderung zwischenzeitlich ausgeglichen, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.

Wie verweisen auf die nachstehenden Hinweise!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


* Verzugsschadenersatz: Gemail §§ 2, 13 f. RVG i.V.m. Nr. 2300 VV RVG

WICHTIG:

Die zu vergutenden Leistungen erfassen folgende Dienste:
-010012: Vorwahl für günstiges Telefonieren
-11883 und 11873: Telefonauskunft und Weitervermittlung
-0190-0: Telefondienste mit Unterhaltungskomponente
Diese Leistungen rechnete die Deutsche Telekom AG (DTAG) ab. Diese wickelt seit Mitte 2001 das Reklamations- und Mahnwesen nicht mehr füt- die Wettbewerber ab. Hierüber hat die DTAG ihre Kunden bereits im ersten Halbjahr 2001 informiert. Dies bedeutet:
1. Wenn Sie von der DTAG eine Mahnung erhalten und darauf gezahlt haben, ist lediglich der Rechnungsanteil der DTAG ausgeglichen. Die Mahnunq der DTAG beinhaltet nicht die Gebühren der 010012 Telecom GmbH; diese stehen
weiterhin offen. Vergleichen Sie die Höhe des Rechnungsbetrages mit der Höhe des Mahnbetrages.
2. Sofern Sie die fällige Entgeltforderung der 010012 Telecom GmbH
nicht ausgeglichen haben, gerieten Sie gemäß § 286 Abs. 3 BGB bzw. § 286 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB i.V.m. Ziff. 5.3 der AGB der 010012 Telecom GmbH auch ohne Mahnunq spatestens 30 Tage nach Fälligkeit und Zugang der Rechnung(en) in Verzuq. Sie haben deshalb die Kosten unserer Beauftraqunq sowie Zinsen und sonstiqe Nebenkosten zu zahlen.

###########################################

Mittlerweile habe ich einen zweiten Brief bekommen, sieht so aus:

###########################################

Vor einigen Tagen hatten wir die Bezahlung des Anspruches unserer Mandantin, der Firma 010012 Telecom GmbH PLZ Düsseldorf (Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen/Mehrwertdienste), angemahnt.
Einen vollständigen Zahlungsausgleich konnten wir bisher nicht feststellen.
Wir fordern Sie nochmals auf, die nachstehend berechnete Forderung unserer Mandantin sofort auf unserem Konto zum Ausgleich zu bringen. Nutzen Sie hierzu bitte ausschließlich den beigefugten Überweisungstrager.

aktuelle Hauptforderung EUR 6,22
6.95 % Zinsen seit d. 15.06.2006 EUR 0,12
vorgerichtl. Mahnkosten EUR 4,64
Gebuhr * in Höhe von EUR 25,00
Auslagenpauschale EUR 5,00
Gesamtbetrag EUR 40,98

Fur den Fall, dass Sie die Gesamtsumme nicht sofort zahlen können, wiederholen wir unser Angebot einer ratenweisen Zahlung der Gesamtforderung. Unterbreiten Sie uns hierzu bitte unter Angabe unseres Aktenzeichens XXXXXXXXX ein vernünftiges Ratenzahlungsangebot durch E-Mail ( - eMail Adresse aus Sicherheitsgründen entfernt -), einen Brief oder rufen Sie uns an.
Wir machen Sie nochmals darauf aufmerksam, dass unsere Mandantin ein weiteres fruchtloses Verstreichen der Frist nicht hinnehmen wird und wir ihr fur diesen Fall die Einleitung gerichtlicher Schritte empfehlen werden. Die hierdurch entstehenden Mehrkosten sollten Sie sich ersparen.
Haben Sie noch Fragen? Rufen Sie uns an – kostenfrei unter der Rufnummer 0800 / 1016767.

###########################################

Ist all das Rechtens oder eher nicht?

Danke


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: die KSP-Falle*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich (berechtigte) Rechnungen nie unbezahlt lasse und das auch von anderen erwarte hier eine Leseempfehlung: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38724. Ansonsten solltest du dich bei deiner nächstgelegenen Verbraucherzentrale oder von einem Anwalt beraten lassen. Die können dir genau sagen, was wie zu bezahlen ist.


----------



## User476 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: die KSP-Falle*

Vielen dank für den informativen Link, und entschuldige bitte, dass ich deine Erwartung nicht erfüllt habe. Du bist halt ein PERFERKTER MENSCH, der sich nie irrt, was vergisst oder ähnliches....

:wall: 
:wall: 
:wall:


----------

